# Which Paint for calipers?



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Whats best for these my mate has got one of the kits with laquer ect in black but these are like £30, hopping to do my back drums with a little of this, for the calipers i was thinking blue, on a silver polo btw, i hear hammerite smooth and satin is good? anything else good?
Also once i detail my arches can i reseal with clear Waxoyl as shown here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8076482934&fromMakeTrack=true

cheers:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hammerite smooth is about your cheapest option


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Alot of the guys on the Audi forums have successfully gone with Hammerite so thats what I am going to use. You could go for an epoxy paint kit, but in previous experience this hasn't lasted ages (about 9 months before it started to go), so thought Hammerite it is.


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

i painted my drums last summer with hight temp paint rusted through pretty quick will it last longer?

Take it i can just get it in B&Q? Blue on silver polo opinions?


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Polo_Power said:


> i painted my drums last summer with hight temp paint rusted through pretty quick will it last longer?
> 
> Take it i can just get it in B&Q? Blue on silver polo opinions?


It lasted 12 months or so on my drums.

14 months on the calipers.

Black is the only way to go IMO


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

im deffo goin for black on my drums, but for some reason i want a colour for my caps! 
anyone know about sealing with waxoyl?


----------



## frizz (May 6, 2006)

just been looking at the very same today hammerite have some nice colours. about £6 a tin.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd go for silver or black on a silver car. I painted my calipers black but did the retaining clips in silver, breaks it up nicely. :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i got some hammerite looka like from my local wholesalers for £1.73 a tin! (i painted my subframes front and rear with 3 coats and still had paint left!) they do all the usual colours too!


----------



## leigh (Jun 18, 2006)

I've used (/am using..) Hammerite smooth silver on my calipers and drums, seems to last pretty well, only give it a quick touch up once every 12 months or so (posibly longer, haven't really kept track). Seems to keep the rust covered very well.
Probably going to change them to red next time I do them, but I think I'll try a mockup with GIMP/Photoshop first to see if I like the look of it.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Jacplac is popular with the TT boys, although I use hammerite smooth personally and a foam brush to avoid brush marks


----------



## CPHB (Mar 9, 2006)

Hammerite???

How about temp resistanace?

Up to 150 degC doesn´t sound much

Page3:

http://www.duluxtrade.co.uk/webapp/...TBUK/Specifiers/Products/datasheets/HMT4b.pdf


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

Did my leon calipers with hammerite over 8 month ago still look good, trick is to thin it down tho with hammerite thinners.. get a nice smooth finish.:thumb: 

My mate at work used the proper caliper paint (Folia-Tec), and he mentioned how dull his look compared to the cheepo option of smooth hammerite..


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

might well be a wee trip to b&q today then!


----------



## Lew22 (May 12, 2006)

Hi there

I did my Octavia VRS calipers in hammerite smooth green in March and they still look the business, even after many alloy wheel cleaning products have been sprayed over them through the spokes.

You have to leave it a while to cure though otherwise it can be quite soft and chips easily until it has properly hardened. 

Should be fine, a little bit goes a very long way too so just get the smallest tin.


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

I use Hammrite smooth too, and my brakes get abused a fair bit but I've had no problems


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I used hammerite smooth on mine too - see in the show it off


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

*Which paint for calipers*

I used some Blackfriars heat resistant enamel from our local decorator supplier , removed the caliper's sand blasted them , then thinned the paint down and sprayed them pillar box red , that was 12 month's ago and they're still like new


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I was thinking about doing this to my front and rear calipers on the Audi A6, I assume it is best to first blast the calipers to get rid of all the rust and crap first ??? And is this an easy job to do yourself or should it be done by ''others'' to get a better and more longer lasting finish.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Hudson said:


> I was thinking about doing this to my front and rear calipers on the Audi A6, I assume it is best to first blast the calipers to get rid of all the rust and crap first ??? And is this an easy job to do yourself or should it be done by ''others'' to get a better and more longer lasting finish.


I got hold of some cheapie wire attachments for my power drill from wilkos.

Firstly I used some brake cleaner to clean off any surface dirt then a 10 minute going over with the drill brings them up really nice.

Rust free, smooth, perfect for paint.

Two coats of Hammerite later and they are looking great.

I will post a guide on this shortly. Done my rears, only the fronts to go.

PS. If using the power drill, wear a face mask and get some protective glasses.


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

*which paint for calipers*

I removed the calipers , degreased , sandblasted , then 4 or 5 coats of enamel, leave overnight to dry


----------



## phil20vt (Jun 17, 2006)

has any one painted brembo 4 pots with hammerite smooth and was it brush or spray.just not sure about the heat, also does brake fuild effect it .


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

peteb said:


> I removed the calipers , degreased , sandblasted , then 4 or 5 coats of enamel, leave overnight to dry


Did you use the Hammerite enamel in the spray can or the version you use a brush with ??


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

phil20vt said:


> has any one painted brembo 4 pots with hammerite smooth and was it brush or spray.just not sure about the heat, also does brake fuild effect it .


Ihave done the ATE 4 pots on my last BMW with Hammerite smooth and they were fine for the year they were fitted mate :thumb: 
I acid cleaned them the applied a couple of coats allowing good drying inbetween then fitten them washing with a small sponge didn't cause any harm either and kept dust at bay. (BTW I used jurid pads which were actually good on the dust front)


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

*which paint for calipers*

It's an enamel by Blackfrier's called QD 90 and you can't beat it for painting caliper's . You can brush it on , but I thin it and put it through the air gun , Iv'e used smoothrite before but don't rate it , you can't get the high gloss finish you get with QD 90


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfriars is good stuff although i have a tin of BBQ paint from hammerite a good wire brush some coarse sandpaper jobs a good un


----------



## Sri stu (Mar 24, 2006)

used Halfords own and found it excellent, much better than a brake calliper paint kit I had boght previously


----------



## Moynas Polo GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

Just done my G60 conversion on my polo, sprayed the calipers with hammerite smooth! looks good but you need more than the recommended 3-4 coats as its such a thin paint!!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^ That looks great mate:thumb: Deep dish Modern Line(?)


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

I did mine black with hammerite smooth in a tin, uber new looking finish, no hassle!  :thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

I did mine on Monday Hammerite Smooth from B&Q, but watch when your putting it on as it takes quite some time to cure in this heat.

Also purchased laser cut stickers for them which finishes it off nicely.

I dont think I'm allowed to post the company I bought them off but if you do a search on ebay I'm sure you will find it.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Hammerite Smooth on mine too. :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Dazz,

How long did it take the decals to arrive?

Bryan


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Your not having a dig at me are you for my post in the C&S Service & Praise section are you . Talk about opening a can of worms.

Took a couple of days and honestly they do finish the calipers off nicely. there's quite a choice to suit every make.

If your interested I'll see if I can find the link and PM it to you but it was off ebay so a search on there should find it


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Not at all Dazz I wasn't getting at you :thumb: .........it's just it would have been handy if they were to arrive tomorrow (if ordered this afternoon) as the wheels will still be off the car, it has to stand for 24hours.......it's one of those times when speedy delivery would be very helpfull :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Just sent you a PM with the details.


----------



## traffman (Apr 24, 2006)

Funnily enough i took the wheels off the front of my type r , painted the calipers in red hammerite...ps its cheaper in halfords than it is in homebase, then washed the insides of the wheels and popped them back on.

Looks a lot better now.

I did all this on monday, i was absolutely dripping after though .


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Japlac enamel from B&Q. Did mine last year and still look like new. Very glossy finish.


----------

